# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart glasses >  Varia Vission, water-resistant smart glass module, Garmin Ltd., Schaffhausen, Switzerland

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Garmin Ltd.

Varia Vision In-sight Display

----------


## Airicist

Garmin Varia Vission makes your existing cycling glass turn to a Smart Glass

Published on Feb 24, 2016




> Garmin, Varia Vission is a water-resistant super light Smart glass module with only 29.7 grams and it can mounted in the left or right side of your existing cycling glasses, support display the navigation and rider’s peripheral vision on the in-sight screen,support vibration notification for all incoming calling, messages navigation cues and other alerts, it comes with a glove-friendly touch panel in the side for users to change different information on screens.
> battery life is up to 8 hours with display always on. Reference price around $400, start shipping in next few weeks.

----------

